# FREE Today-Tomorrow 9/29-30: The Third Peregrination (Jade Owl Legacy Book II)



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today-Tomorrow 9/29-30
The Third Peregrination

Book II of The Jade Owl Legacy Series

by Edward C. Patterson
Kindleboard Profile for The Third Peregrination
The world is on the brink, now that the relics flow together again. The new China Hands should have left the Jade Owl in the tomb, to fester silently for another age, but they didn't. Now there is a tapping in the basement and a flowering of new relics, all seeking to move Curator-General Rowden Gray and his crew into the field again to solve the mystery of The Seven Sisters. However, the world has changed since Rowden managed his first task. The new China Hands are sucked into the maelstrom of time, flowing together with the relics, now that the world is at the brink.

Rowden Gray and Nicholas Battle, joined by three new stalwarts in pursuit of the next level in the triad, find a fortress in a mystery deeper than the first warrant, something that compels them to return to China and unravel a more difficult truth - one that challenges them beyond time's membrane. This second book in the Jade Owl Legacy Series pushes the new China Hands to the world's brink - now that the relics flow together again.

Sinologist Rowden Grey is back at the San Francisco Museum of East Asian Arts and Culture, formerly his dream career. The museum has benefited over many decades from artifacts and treasures provided by Rowden's late mentor, John Battle, including the mysterious treasures of China's only Empress, which impelled the events in the initial story. In this second volume, beginning after the "China Hands" return from China, the paranormal element introduced by the Jade Owl artifact becomes increasingly prevalent. Once again, Rowden, John Battle's son Nick, Nick's life partner Simon/Simone, and Rowden's new love Audrey, are put on the spot in a struggle for life, limb, and sanity as stakes escalate.*



Just an announcement that starting Tuesday September 1,2009, the Jade Owl Legacy vy Edward C. Patterson continues, with a Read with the Author Book Klub of the second book in the series

Link to Book KLUB http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13044.0.html

*The Jade Owl Legacy Book II

The Third Peregrination

Foreword

Part I: A Hall of Quiet Relics

Chapter One: Secrets Among Friends
Chapter Two: The Conservancy
Chapter Three: A Family Gathering
Chapter Four: The Seven Sisters
Chapter Five: The Relics Flow Together Again
Chapter Six: Cavalcade

Part II: The Dao de Dau-tze

Chapter One: The Tower
Chapter Two: Shadow Play
Chapter Three: Voice from the Past
Chapter Four: The Tale of Moe
Chapter Five: A Rose by Any Other Name
Chapter Six: The Horn Calls
Chapter Seven: The Really Big Show

Part III: The Hu-tung

Chapter One: TransPacifica
Chapter Two: Family Ties
Chapter Three: Tangerines and Gourds
Chapter Four: The Summer Palace
Chapter Five: Paragons
Chapter Six: The God of War
Chapter Seven: Old Sheep
Chapter Eight: The Angels Come
Chapter Nine: The Face of Modern China
Chapter Ten: Happy Goddess at the Gate

Part IV: The Ch'i-t'ang

Chapter One: Who Needs Guns?
Chapter Two: The House of Green Waters
Chapter Three: Mr. Firestone's Quagmire
Chapter Four: Crazy as Pigs on a Cliff
Chapter Five: The Voice of Five
Chapter Six: Revelation
Chapter Seven: Famine

Part V: The Glimmers of Meng Ka-bao

Chapter One: Gui-lin Dreamers
Chapter Two: Outsiders
Chapter Three: Soft Seat to Shang-hai
Chapter Four: Moorehouse on the Threshold
Chapter Five: Snares in the Dark
Chapter Six: The Plight of the Sisters
Chapter Seven: The Beacon Fires
Chapter Eight: Frogs and Crickets

Part VI: The Warrants

Chapter One: The Portal
Chapter Two: Fishing With Birds
Chapter Three: The Jurchen and the P'i Rings
Chapter Four: Under Wu Tze-t'ien's Hem
Chapter Five: Following Po-huai
Chapter Six: Lamentations

Part VII: Cutting the Day from Day

Chapter One: The Letter
Chapter Two: Signposts
Chapter Three: The Lady of Silk
Chapter Four: In the Hall of Fire
Chapter Five: The Portal Closes

Epilog: Nothing Now to Keep

Afterword*​
*The following review is not on Amazon.com, and is from Rainbow Reviews:*

The Third Peregrination, second volume in Edward C. Patterson's The Jade Owl Legacy, is subtitled The Search of the New China Hands. Like its predecessor, The Jade Owl, the novel is riveting as escalating suspense has readers turning pages as fast as they can read. The continuing main protagonists are joined by a revolving cast of well-developed secondary characters who provide human interest as the plot lines begun in The Jade Owl further develop. Author Patterson never drops a stitch nor leaves a subplot dangling. Rife with suspense, character development, and a newly intensified focus on the paranormal, The Third Peregrination is a valid stand-alone novel, but will also inspire readers new to The Jade Owl Legacy to seek out the first volume and to eagerly anticipate the next book in the set. Once again, Mr. Patterson delivers don't miss excitement. Run, do not walk, to your nearest bookselling outlet and enjoy The Third Peregrination.

Review by Perma Frost

=======================
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This second book of The Jade Owl Legacy series will keep your reading without stop.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Fans of The Jade Owl series say that this is the best of the series. Don't believe me, ask them? 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The second novel of the Jade Owl Legacy Series is a novel riveting with escalating suspense.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Received today another 5-star review for The Third Peregrination - a lush review. Come take a peek.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## janc (Mar 15, 2009)

Ed I love this whole series and look forward to the last two books. Any idea when they will be available? 

Also thank you for recommending In Her Name. I just finished it and loved it.

I have found so many books through these posts that I would never have heard of or read. Thanks for all of the recommendations from everyone.

Janc


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Janc:

The last two books won't be done for a while (2010 and 2011), however, there is the ancillary series - The Jade Owl backstory called Southern Swallow, starting with The Academician (available now), and the second book in that series will be out in the Fall. I hope you don't mind me telling you this, and I don't want you to think I'm trying to sell you something - however, whenever a reader finishes the first 3 books of TJO Legacy and wants more . . . more is found in The Academician and that four book series. (It's about Li K'ai-men and is told by that irasciable scamp from The Third Peregrination, K'u Ko-ling) In fact, most of the puzzle pieces for the first series are completed in the second series. If you are offended by me recommending that you dive into another one of my books, forgive me, and chastise me publicly. Here's the link to The Academician.



Thank you for being a reader of this series, and I am delighted that you enjoyed it. I know it's an epic and some readers prefer a lighter read, but I am one of those readers who like the long never ending saga, like Temeraire, The Dark Tower, Lord of the Rings, Harry Potter and The Fire and Ice Series (which I do believe will never end). So I strive as an author to enjoy myself while I entertain others.

Thank you,
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## janc (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi Ed,
I am thrilled to hear The Academician is part of the Jade Owl story line. I have it in my TBR file and will now move it to the top of the list. Thank you for clarifying how all of this ties together.  Right before the last one comes out I want to read the whole series again so the characters are fresh.

According to Amazon the last book in the Fire and Ice series will be out this fall.
A Dance With Dragons (Song of Ice and Fire) by George R.R. Martin (Audio CD - Sep 29, 2009) 
It does not say anything about it being on the Kindle yet but it is probably too soon.

I have read His Magesty's Dragon and plan on getting the rest of the series.  I only have 38 pages of books waiting to be read and keep adding more almost every day. If I live that long and my eyes hold out, I am a happy camper.

A lot of the books I have read had a free first book or on sale at a low price, and I enjoyed them so much I purchased the whole series. Thanks to all of you who do that.


Janc


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

We've been waiting for Fire and Ice forever and since his last installment was a bit disappointing, he's got a lot of 'spalini' to do.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## janc (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi Ed,
Another outstanding series. 
I just finished reading The Academician and look forward to more from this and The Jade Owl series. I know it will be a while before the next book comes out but please keep us posted. I can't be the only one looking forward to the next installment.

Thank you so much for giving us something wonderful to look forward to.

Janc


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you Janc:

The Jade Owl Legacy Series and Southern Swallow (The Academician) is my great joy. The Academician (without its Jade Owl connection) has been in the works for . . . ready . . . 37 years. I am currently speaking with Betsy regarding starting a Read with the Author for The Jade Owl.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## janc (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi Ed,
This is obviously a labor of love for you and we are the lucky beneficiaries.
I hope you and Betsy can work something out. 
This whole series is outstanding. In my opinion. 

Janc


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks Janc. It's in my court now and I'm waiting for feedback from another author who has enjoyed a Read with the Author, to share with me the best way to make the experience most enjoyable for my readers. Once I have that in place, I'll move forward. I have already decided that I will conduct this in the Book Klub.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Ahem... *smiles nervously*... Edward, what is a Peregrination? I thought it would become evident as I read along through the threads, but looks like it ain't happ'ning. So, please,


Spoiler



what the hell?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Peregrination is a Journey. 

Ed P


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Peregrination is a Journey.
> 
> Ed P


Thanks for clearing that up. I knew that peregrin as in peregrin falcon means 'wanderer' because I used the name for one of my characters in another novel that remains unpublished. But I couldn't make the transfer from peregrin to peregrination. I thought 'hey, wandering nation?' LOL.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Brendan:

When I was on my doctoral tract at Columbia University, back in the dark ages of the 1970's, I had to read _Le Peregrination Chinois _ as part of my research for my degree requirements. I hated the article (French is one of weak suits), but I fell in love with the title, especially the French pronounciation of _Peregrination _ (accent on the 4th syllable). When Book II of _*The Jade Owl Legacy Series * _ leaned toward a title that involved the 3rd Journey of the relic, *Peregrination* just popped out of my 30 year archive of titles.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

To me the word also suggested falcons, and I thought you might have chosen it intentionally as a clever way to maintain the avian theme.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

That too, Susan, had ocurred to me. Good point.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

BTW, for those interested, I posted in the Jade Owl Book Klub for the 4th week as part of an on-going discussion on women's roles in China, a short Flash story I wrote a few years back called Ch'i Lin and the Cup:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,11955.msg229958.html#new

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Despite the name, this is the second book in the Jade Owl legacy series.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Just an announcement that starting Tuesday Septmber 1,2009, the Jade Owl Legacy vy Edward C. Patterson continues, with a Read with the Author Book Klub of the second book in the series

Link to Book KLUB http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13044.0.html

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Read with the Author Book Klub for The Third Peregrination.

Link to Book KLUB http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13044.0.html

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Week Three: Section 3 - The Hu-tung: 10 Chapters have been opened on the Read with the Author Klub, and an additional topic is available for spoiler discussions as this section have a surprise turn of events.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13650.new.html#new

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Drat. . . falling behind already.  But when you have people visiting from out of town it's harder to find time to read.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Give your guests The Jade Owl to read while you catch up on the Third peregrination.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Give your guests The Jade Owl to read while you catch up on the Third peregrination.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Well. . . .that might work. . . .I do have 2 Kindles. . . . but I think. . . .not. 

Actually, she's not staying with me but with another friend, but last week was all about playing tourist. I'll have a little more time this week. . .except I'm also teaching every day but Friday so. . .it might realistically be next week 'till I can get back to it. . . .Don't worry, though. . .I will get to it!  That's the great thing about a 'virtual' book club. . . the discussion is always there!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Ann:

I know you will. I haven't heard much from anyone else though and wonder how many in the Klub are there?  

And I've been preoccupied this week with a little project that I need not mention here, because I don't want to hijack my own thread.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Week 3 will be extended as it is so intense, I'll allow folks to catch-up and also put their discussion comments into he two theads (Spoile and Non-spolier) in the Book Klub.

Ed Patterson


----------



## AppleHeart (Apr 10, 2009)

Haven't forgotten about this -- it's just that I've been going from one place to another taking visiting family members and nursing school classmates on *peregrination*s (hehehe) all over the US, 6 states where several relatives and classmates are located.

Next week, it's off to CA for my friends' 25th wedding anniversary -- they will repeat their wedding vows and all of us in the wedding party will (re)march down the aisle again. Thank G_d my bridesmaid gown still fits, erm, a little alteration around the hips only. 'Twas a very good thing I didn't get rid of the gown(s) or I'd be in deep doodoo. 
I also hope this will be the only couple who'll want the same outfits worn originally and I _pray_ that nobody else will get any ideas from this or I'll be all over the country again, although I wouldn't mind going back to Hawaii or Hong Kong!

Last trip will be end of October to Hilton Head and then I'm free until December. And, choosing between my laptop and my Kindle? Guess what I brought with me on these peregrinations... 

I've finished reading *all* your books (yep, even the poetry ones) and am hoping that by the end of October, I can still add comments -- hope it's not too late by then.

Hope I did not hijack your thread, Ed. If I did, _lo siento mucho_. For the life of me, I cannot remember how to say that in Mandarin, Cantonese or Fukien (Fujian). Time to call my cousin in Hong Kong for a refresher course in the dialects... <ggg>

Ciao~


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I am happy that you finihed all my books. I'd ask for feedback, but the fact that you have read ALL my books is feedback enough. You have not hi-jacked my thread. No in the least. Enjoy your "Peregrinations." And if you'd like to recommend me to new readers, I wouldn;t be aversed.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Wekk 5 of Read with the Author is up and cranking.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Week 6 of Read with the Author is up for reader's enjoyment. Come join the fun or start the read with The Jade Owl.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Early readers of The Third Peregrination have told me that this equel is better than the original. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh yes I think that is true. As good as the first book was the second is better. In my particular case I say this because the action is so much more intense. The prison scene? OMG that was intense and really caught me by surprise.

Well done sir. Well done indeed.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you sir.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I posted a snippet from The Third Peregrination yesterday in the Snippet Challenge thread. Come take a peak:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,8268.msg292427.html#new

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Third Peregrination is the Jade Owl times 5, for action and the paranormal. I haven't written any more suprising novel than this one.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Despite the word THIRD in the titl;e, this is the SECOND of the Jade Owl books.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's a snippet from *The Third Peregrination * - Book II of *The Jade Owl legacy Series* - We're in AShang-hai.

"The rain lessened the crowds on Fu-ch'ien Street making it easier for the three bicycles to speed on toward Lung-hua Temple. Rowden had donned a yellow slicker, while Meng Ka-bao wore a green one. Nick just parted company with his shirt and rode bare chested to the wind, the drops rolling off his thin, bronzed skin like a seal's shiny coat. Nick took the lead with Rowden, Meng riding behind in parallel - a new triangulation - a bicycular one.

"Turn here," Meng cried to Nick.

"I know. I can see the smoke."

"Where?" Rowden asked.

"Where do you think?" Nick said, pointing to his forehead. "If you came in for a visit every once and a while, you'd see things that would amaze you." He winked.

They made a left turn onto the smoother course on Nan-jing Street, but the traffic, heavier despite the downpour, slowed them. Rowden could hear Nick cursing. He could also hear the Jade Owl hooting, as it hid in the shoe bag under a tarp in the basket, a Chinese version of E.T. Perhaps Nick's bicycle would take off in the next few blocks and cross some invisible moon. The Jade Owl hooted louder, a bike bell of sorts, clearing pedestrians and other cyclists aside. Rowden found it difficult to keep up. He began his huff and puff.

"We cannot stop to rest," Meng said, looking to his right, seeing Rowden falling behind. "Nick, we need help. I think you know what is required."

Nick grinned. His temples tensed. He stood up on the pedals, stretching his arms outward to the rain.

"Woohoo! You got it man! You got it!"

Several cyclists crashed into the curb, while one just rode into a crossing rail, tumbling over like a bad parallel bar dismount. 
Rowden suddenly felt his bike easier to pedal.

"


Spoiler



Shit


, Nick. I'm flying here." Maybe his thoughts on E.T. weren't that far off the mark.

"Like a magic carpet ride, Rowdy. Like a


Spoiler



fucking


 magic carpet ride."

Rowden held tight and soared, laughing at the torrents, his yellow hood slipping back in the wind. Meng laughed also. This little acceleration feat was a joint effort. They never left the ground, but they left the normal zone of aerodynamics.

"Left turn up ahead, Nick," Meng said.

Nick returned to the handlebars giving another Woohoo! And then glided left like the point goose on migration.

"Rowdy! Look at it!"

Ahead, Lung-hua's great yellow pagoda billowed with black smoke like some wheezing stack in the middle of steel country. Rowden shook his head. He couldn't see any flames, but the smoke was mucked to the top of the structure. It belched a dense smog canopy.

"I hope Shang-hai has a good fire brigade."

"Fire brigade?" Meng said. "They would not touch it." Rowden whipped his head around surprised by this notion. "Lung-hua is a Buddhist temple. If it burned to the ground, the authorities would probably celebrate. No. If the fire is to be brought under control, all hands inside must do it. What I fear is . . . how did this fire start?"

enjoy

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

If you haven't joined the Read with the Author Klub on this novel, hop on over. BTW, in January, there's planned a Read with the Author Klub for the 3rd book in the series, The Dragon's Pool.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

If you liked The Jade Owl, you'll love The Third Peregrination. I hope you have as much fun reading this series as I had writing it.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Today is a good day to start reading The Jade Owl Legacy series:

The Jade Owl http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001J54AWO
The Third Peregrination http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001Q3M9QI
The Dragon's Pool http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0028RY7BQ

and the background books of the Southern Swallow series
The Academician http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001UE7D96
coming on January 15th

*The Nan Tu*

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*The Third Peregrination* refers in the title refers to The Jade Owl's journey during the Sung Dynasty and how the New China hands become the new _ch'i-t'ang_. The first _ch'i-t'ang _ is the subject of the *The Southern Swallow * series (*The Academician*, *The Nan Tu*, *Swan Cloud * and *The House of Green Waters*). Readers of the Jade Owl series have told me that *The Third Peregrination* was even more exciting than the first installment.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy Holidays from Little Cricket and Charlie.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Are you a Jade Owl fan - then the second book is for you.

Ed Patterson

PS: So's the third.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Ed, I'm about 30% through and really enjoying it so far.  I'm going to comment in the Klub threads on this and probably the Jade Owl as well.  I'm trying to finish by Monday so I can join in on the Read With the Author for The Dragon's Pool!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

DNAGirl:

Thanks. I knew you'd enjoy it, and at 30%, you have many surprises to go.    It' been my experience from readers of The Jade Owl, that TTP usually takes them by storm. Sounds like I'm bragging, but . . . my children are my children, and I've asked them to engage my readers, and this one usually aces the assignment.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*The Third Peregrination* has many surprises and for those who want to know more about the People's Republic's system of justice, we have a number of chapters that (painfully) reveal the process in this novel.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Finished *The Jade Owl.* Come right in for the high speed roller coaster ride with *The Third Peregrination.*

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The second book of The Jade Owl legacy is even more adventuresome, and exciting . . . or so says my readers.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Step into 12th Century China in this one.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Find out exactly what are the Seven Sisters and why they shouldn't be tampered with.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Life in a Chinese Prison. Come learn 1st hand.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Li K'ai-men painted seven works that tell a tale like no other. Come find them and even try one on for size.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This is the second of five books of the Jade Owl legacy

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Are you a Jade Owl legacy fan yet? If not, come on down!

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Come find out what at _ch'i-t_ang is.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

My weekly update is to add the Table of Conents for _The Third Peregrination_, both here and on the OP:

*The Jade Owl Legacy Book II

The Third Peregrination

Foreword

Part I: A Hall of Quiet Relics

Chapter One: Secrets Among Friends
Chapter Two: The Conservancy
Chapter Three: A Family Gathering
Chapter Four: The Seven Sisters
Chapter Five: The Relics Flow Together Again
Chapter Six: Cavalcade

Part II: The Dao de Dau-tze

Chapter One: The Tower
Chapter Two: Shadow Play
Chapter Three: Voice from the Past
Chapter Four: The Tale of Moe
Chapter Five: A Rose by Any Other Name
Chapter Six: The Horn Calls
Chapter Seven: The Really Big Show

Part III: The Hu-tung

Chapter One: TransPacifica
Chapter Two: Family Ties
Chapter Three: Tangerines and Gourds
Chapter Four: The Summer Palace
Chapter Five: Paragons
Chapter Six: The God of War
Chapter Seven: Old Sheep
Chapter Eight: The Angels Come
Chapter Nine: The Face of Modern China
Chapter Ten: Happy Goddess at the Gate

Part IV: The Ch'i-t'ang

Chapter One: Who Needs Guns?
Chapter Two: The House of Green Waters
Chapter Three: Mr. Firestone's Quagmire
Chapter Four: Crazy as Pigs on a Cliff
Chapter Five: The Voice of Five
Chapter Six: Revelation
Chapter Seven: Famine

Part V: The Glimmers of Meng Ka-bao

Chapter One: Gui-lin Dreamers
Chapter Two: Outsiders
Chapter Three: Soft Seat to Shang-hai
Chapter Four: Moorehouse on the Threshold
Chapter Five: Snares in the Dark
Chapter Six: The Plight of the Sisters
Chapter Seven: The Beacon Fires
Chapter Eight: Frogs and Crickets

Part VI: The Warrants

Chapter One: The Portal
Chapter Two: Fishing With Birds
Chapter Three: The Jurchen and the P'i Rings
Chapter Four: Under Wu Tze-t'ien's Hem
Chapter Five: Following Po-huai
Chapter Six: Lamentations

Part VII: Cutting the Day from Day

Chapter One: The Letter
Chapter Two: Signposts
Chapter Three: The Lady of Silk
Chapter Four: In the Hall of Fire
Chapter Five: The Portal Closes

Epilog: Nothing Now to Keep

Afterword*​
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Most readers of The Jade Owl have told me they were literally blown aay by Book 2, The Third Peregrination.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Come live in the _hu-tung _ and step through a rip in time's curtain.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Author Rickey Sides called The Third peregrination better and darker than The Jade Owl in his review, which he called a Rollercoaster Ride. Well, come on up, buy a ticket and enjoy the ride (from the beginning if you can afford it).  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

If you're a Jade Owl fan, you'll thing one too.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Professor Rowden Gray has hidden an evil relic in the basement, and that relic becomes active, stirring the Jade Owl to awake again. Soon he discovers that there are many relics and they all flow together again. The Seven Sisters lead him and his China Hands on a wild romp back to China, from the traces of an ancient legend to the bowels of a Chinese prison. The Third peregrination is non-stop adventure into the paranormal. It is the second book in The Jade Owl series.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Third Peregrination
664 pages
Professor Rowden Gray has hidden an evil relic in the basement, and that relic becomes active, stirring the Jade Owl to awake again. Soon he discovers that there are many relics and they all flow together again. The Seven Sisters lead him and his China Hands on a wild romp back to China, from the traces of an ancient legend to the bowels of a Chinese prison. The Third peregrination is non-stop adventure into the paranormal. It is the second book in [[ASIN:B001J54AWO The Jade Owl]] series.

Here's what reviewers say about The Third Peregrination

"The Third Peregrination manages to be just as exciting and original as the first in this series, The Jade Owl." - Libby Cone

"Author Patterson never drops a stitch nor leaves a subplot dangling. Rife with suspense, character development, and a newly intensified focus on the paranormal, The Third Peregrination is a valid stand-alone novel, but will also inspire readers new to The Jade Owl Legacy to seek out the first volume and to eagerly anticipate the next book in the set. Once again, Mr. Patterson delivers don't miss excitement. Run, do not walk, to your nearest bookselling outlet and enjoy The Third Peregrination." - Rainbow Reviews

"Just when you think a series can't get better, sometimes you receive a wonderful surprise that the sequel in its own way outshines the original work. Fasten your seatbelts, and enjoy the ride!!!" - ellen George, Amazon Top 1000 Reviewer

"Where the first book was more cerebral and even paced, this 600 plus page novel really amps up the action and fantasy elements. As always, Patterson's accomplished technique and writing style are spot on. His characters are real and descriptions vivid. Similar to the first novel, I enjoyed the historical fiction and cultural lessons imparted throughout this novel. 5-stars!" - Todd Fonseca, TMBOA.com

"As a hard core action adventure lover, this ramped up action had me hooked like a carp. The action scenes did not seem to be contrived or superfluous. I was surprised by two of those action scenes because I can generally tell when an author is leading up to such a scene. Mr. Patterson revealed the ability to take me by surprise in this book. That's not easy to do to a hard core action adventure reader who has read the number of books that I've read." - Ricky Sides

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Secnd books in the series are always hard to write, but my readers tell me they like this one better than the first . . . and they love the first.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

What's up with Nick Battle? Huh? Where did he get all those extra arms?

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

And this is this the second book in the series . . .

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Have you ever expeirneced a Chinese detention center? Well, in _The Third Peregrination _ you'll visit Old Sheep Detention Center - _Lao Yang_.

Ed Patterson
"_P'ai Dui! P'ai Dui! Ch'i fan de gung-guo_"
Line Up. Line Up. Food for Work!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A little bit darker and more paranormal, the story progresses and the characters endure.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Take a walk through the portal of time and get yourself a good warrant.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Unlike the Jade Owl, in The Third Pergrination the China Hnads stay in local housing giving you, my reader an even richer Chinese cultural read.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This one has lots of action, including a train chase through China. Talk about your _*Peregrinations*_.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's a multi-payered read for your summer relaxation.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Dark and Mysterious, The Third Peregrination'll getcha.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

For Jade Owl fans - BOOK 2.   (Continue on - Book THREE is out and BOOK Four is due out in September)

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

After settling his score with destiny, Professor Rowden Gray learns that destiny isn't finished with him. Not by a long shot.

664 pages - $ 3.99 on the Kindle
Professor Rowden Gray has hidden an evil relic in the basement, and that relic becomes active, stirring the Jade Owl to awake again. Soon he discovers that there are many relics and they all flow together again. The Seven Sisters lead him and his China Hands on a wild romp back to China, from the traces of an ancient legend to the bowels of a Chinese prison. The Third peregrination is non-stop adventure into the paranormal. 

The second installment has hooked fans with both the continuance of the epic saga and its hard look at daily Chinese life and its legal system

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> BOOK Four is due out in September)
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


OOOHHHHH. I'll get to read it on my NEW K3!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> OOOHHHHH. I'll get to read it on my NEW K3!


Yes!!! And things might just hop through your screen when we start triangulating. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well. . . . .I'm not sure I want one of those "enhanced" novels people keep talking about!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well. . . . .I'm not sure I want one of those "enhanced" novels people keep talking about!


Can you imagine a little trailer fvideo with Simone DeFleurry giving post-labor day make-uo tips.


Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The second Book of the Jade Owl legacy is a little darker, but is even faster paced.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Jade Owl Legacy - Book II


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Book II - Non-stop Action and High Drama


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's an excerpt, just a snippet from this many faceted book:

The men turned off Fu-ch’ien Street into the narrow mouth of the lane, the night lending scant light for their passage. They found the cobbles a nuisance beneath their feet. At this hour, no one stirred in the middle passage between the main thoroughfare and the tenements. Only the echoes of their shuffling feet could be heard; that, and a distant erh-hu muddling from the cul-de-sac beyond.

“Keep up with me, Rafaelo,” Ch’en Hui-ni said, peering behind him, squinting to see the wide brim hat silhouetted against the lights of Fu-ch’ien Street. “It is not far now. Just through that alley.”

“What alley, signor? I cannot see a thing.” The silhouette shrugged.

“Wait and adjust your eyes. It will happen.” Ch’en Hui-ni waved the metal tube above his head to help Rafaelo gain his night vision. “See it now?”

“The painting or the little pathway?” Rafaelo whispered.

“Either. Anything.”

“Gran Dio, of course I see the painting. Would I ask if I could not, signor?”

Suddenly, a light shone from the ramshackle of houses flanking the lane. It beamed at their feet as if to pinpoint their position. It accused them of stealth and theft and all the guilty charges that neither men were apt to fit. Still, they stepped into the shadows, fearing to cross the beam. In a house, they saw a figure, an old figure — a bent woman stirring in her sleep, perhaps to wash away the summer sweats or maybe just to squat off too much tea. In any event, it was as natural as the light.

“Let us go,” Hui-ni said.

They crossed the beam, shuffling to the opposite darkness. The alley, a dark hole to the surrounding walls, caught a glimmer of light from the cul-de-sac beyond. Ch’en Hui-ni pulled across the divide, and then sprung into the alley. He stumbled across some device in the dark.

“What is it, Minister Ch’en? Where have you gone?” 

Rafaelo flailed about looking for his guide.

“I am here,” Hui-ni croaked. “Look down, you old fool. Here. There’s something on the ground — a wire.” The minister cocked his head. His eyes barely shone, but catching the beam proclaimed the deep question: “Who would trip us in the dark?”

Rafaelo felt the ground. He found a wire stretched at the alley’s entrance. He tugged trying to release it. Failing this, he helped Minister Ch’en to his feet. While checking for bruises, and perhaps even breaks, they heard the swish of cotton and silk approaching. A terrible rotting odor grizzled their noses as if someone had opened the trashcan and exposed last week’s cabbage. Rafaelo retrieved the painting. He stood sentry, watching an obscure figure emerged into the alley. 

“Who are you sir?” Hui-ni barked. No answer. “This is my cynosure, sir. You should let us be. We shall pass.”

A menacing laugh arose in the black air, not a guttural demonic roar, but a feminine cackle, the kind that chilled children before the hearth in the deep dark forests of the night. Rafaelo suspected he knew that sound. He also recognized the odor — and it wasn’t festooned with Pelesar’s special shrimp and saffron now.

“Quite late for a walk, isn’t it Minister Ch’en?” the figure said.

Hui-ni leaned into the darkness. 

“Who are you?”

As the figure in black approached, it drew a sword, or so it sounded like a sword — a blade singing metallic from a scabbard. The men retreated over the wire. This time Rafaelo bounded backwards to the cobblestone, while Ch’en Hui-ni caught the tubing and skipped over the trap. As the figure raced forward, Rafaelo crab-walked backwards into the light. He regained his feet, joining his companion just as the sword swooped down into the beam. 

“It is useless,” the figure said. “I am the mistress of this sword. Can you destroy me with your metal rod?” 

She stepped into the light.

“Wu Ch’e-k’ai,” Rafaelo said. She is a foul woman and one to watch. In the darkness, it was difficult to watch anything. She was clad entirely in black from kerchief to slippers, but Rafaelo could never forget her eyes. When she watched him over the shrimp plates, studying his every blink and sniff, he felt those eyes and they etched harsh into his mind. Yes, this was the foul woman and she did indeed bear watching. He mustered his courage, lunging toward her. 

“What do you want woman?” 

She parried with a fancy side step, the sword ready to do its damnedest.

“I want nothing,” she snarled. “Not I. I am a minion of the People and need nothing more than honor and vengeance. But my employer wants that painting and since Professor Gray wants that painting also, it will be my joy to deprive him of it.”
Wu Ch’e-k’ai swooped across the light, the sword coming to rest within a shave of Minister Ch’en’s neck. He dropped the metal tube. It never hit the ground, Wu Ch’e-k’ai catching it with brutal speed.

She nodded, not from any respect, but from meanness.

“Very wise,” she said.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Now that The People's Treasure is published, Book I - III come first.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Come view the magic of _the Seven Sisters_, portals to different dimensions. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Third Peregrination is multi dimensional. Still, it is character driven. So if you want more of that Jade Owl sassy cast (and then some, and sassier), this is the place for you.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Jade Owl Legacy Series
BOOK II (664 pages) _*THE THIRD PEREGRINATION*_
"this 600 plus page novel really amps up the action and fantasy elements" - Todd Fonseca

The world is on the brink, now that the relics flow together again. The new China Hands should have left the Jade Owl in the tomb, to fester silently for another age, but they didn't. Now there is a tapping in the basement and a flowering of new relics, all seeking to move Curator-General Rowden Gray and his crew into the field again to solve the mystery of The Seven Sisters. However, the world has changed since Rowden managed his first task. The new China Hands are sucked into the maelstrom of time, flowing together with the relics, now that the world is at the brink.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*Kindleboard Profile for The Third Peregrination*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This novel features some new relics, incluing the Seven Sisters — Chinese paintings with a twist.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thought I'd let all know, I'm still around and will be back at my normal level by Wedensday.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Enjoyed The Jade Owl (Yesterday's Kindleboard Book of the Day). Then it's onward to Book II - The Third Peregrination.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Despite the title, this is the Second book in The Jade Owl series.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's an excerpt from the Old Sheep section: Rowden Gray and Nick Battle in Prison

Time is a funny thing. When you have deadlines and schedules, it fleets away unnoticed but knotted to some anchor that weighs heavy in your calculation. When it is not tracked by the thrust of daily living, it withers on the vine like unharvested grapes, a vintage of no-year, unpressed, unaged and uncorked - empty accounting on the wind. Rowden found that time slipped accounting in this place. You can detain people, but time defies restraint when the seconds go in meaningless waiting and arduous interrogation. He could have measured its passage with the routine of the day and the night, the lectures on the People's glory or the nocturnal wails from the classroom, but why bother. Such a mind twist is just that. Sooner or later, it would all catch up like bad news on a dull rainy day, when the heart ebbs low and the mind ebbs lower. The only chance to account for the time was Bao Ben-ch'u's dreaded appearance - daily to assail Rowden with boredom and the company of the Face of Modern China, and each evening, grabbing Nick from the k'ang and pushing him across the courtyard. Nick never resisted. Rowden tried to get back to sleep, but never could until Nick was thrust into the hut, bruised and bleeding, exhausted and pissed. Rowden would comfort him and try to delve into this bestial ritual, but Nick refused to speak about it, shutting Rowden out more and more; not one question answered.

Rowden's turn came again each morning, day after day for at least a week (or could it be two), Bao Ben-ch'u appearing at the hut commanding Rowden to follow him to the Little Interrogation Room on the Prairie. Bao's rants were always the same. Questions were few. Accusations were scripted. The same green-pajama leathery chap sat writing in the last row. The Face of Modern China occasionally smiled at Rowden and would tip his hat to him when he entered. How civilized! At first, the only question Rowden wanted answered was - Where was Bradley Moorehouse? Where was the embassy contact? After some time, he finally launched that question.

"They have been here already, Mr. Gray," Bao Ben-ch'u answered. "They are appropriately concerned. However, until we are satisfied with your answers and you assume the correct attitude, we will not allow you to have visitors."

Rowden continued to abide by his silence trying not to spit at Benbo Baggins - trying to ignore the presence of the silent gentleman observing and recording the procedures. The food sickened Rowden. The heat melted away the pounds, while the dust caked his lips, chapping them. They turned black, but Rowden gave this no notice. His concern focused on Nick.

For every day of patient boredom that Bao Ben-ch'u inflicted on Rowden, there was a violent night taloned against John Battle's son. On most days, Nick laid on the k'ang or huddled in the nastiest of corners. Rowden brought him the crap they called food, but Nick could not get it passed his nose. When he did manage a bite, it came back up into the coal bucket. What precious water Rowden conserved, he used to cool Nick, patting his head with a filthy wet rag, trickling a thin rivulet over Nick's lips.

As days passed and nights pounded on Nick's failing body, Rowden scaled the face of Mount Resentful. He despised the process, the bullies and most of all, the weakness of the embassy to intervene.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

More relics - more characters and a roller coast filled with twists. Unfortunately, you'll wind up half the night before you flip your Kindle's swich. (Is the man bragging - you bet I am).  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ed, after reading _*The Jade Owl*_, I have got to get around to reading the rest of the series!

Cheers,
JimC


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you, Jim.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Have you ever wondered what life was like in a People's Republican Detention Center. Well, the second Book of the Jade Owl will take you there — to Lao Yang (Old Sheep).

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Have a Happy Holiday from Sydney, Rose, Nick, Simone and the Ch'en clan.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Sevel landscapes. Seven portals. Seven opportunties fro high adventure,

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes, despite the name _*The Third Peregrination * _ is the *second * book of the Jade Owl Legacy.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's the opening paragraph to _*The Third Peregrination*_:

In his soul's hollow, Rowden Gray harbored a secret - a private terror kept from friends and family. A dreadful secret. Ponderous, and yet somehow in need of a reckoning. A hidden, burning coal that could liberate him from his current impasse . . . if he would let it. At such times, when this secret bubbled uppermost in his mind, Rowden Gray would bask in the Museum's inner sanctum; in John Battle Memorial Hall - a hall of quiet relics now, promises not withstanding. This kept him near the brink of stability.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Now $2.99 (new trial pricing)  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

kinbr said:


> Thanks, Ed!! Already had the first two Jade Owl books, so I grabbed the next ones in the series (The Dragon's Pool and The People's Treasure). Looking forward to them!


And Next Week I'm starting a Reader with the Author Klub for The People's Treasure. Come join in.

Thanks for continuing on The Jade Owl Adventure. I'm sure you'll love Books 3 and 4. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Today's is the start of the Read with the Author Klub for Book IV: The People's Treasure.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,48512.0.html

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Third Geregination is about portals between worlds and time. Come on down and ste p through.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

An excerpt from _*The Third Peregrination*_

Yi Hu-yuan - the Summer Palace - a unique place, stretched in the parkland Northwest of the Imperial City. With its manufactured lakes and hills, it jarred Bei-jing out of its tortilla flatness, creating a zone for cool breezes. Yet, the wonders of this man-made retreat - temples, bridges, boardwalks and pavilions, clung to the vision of that last Imperial ruler of China, the Empress Dowager Tzu-xi. State revenues built her gardens, walled her treasures, and imprisoned her wantons. A great marble boat, a useless thing except to the beholder, stood frozen in the lake's calm, a testament that there might have been a modern Chinese navy if this precious pleasure had not swallowed the military budget. It was a cold vessel, devoid of anything but an ice queen's fancy. Above all, the Summer Palace was a prison. Behind a bluff of camellias and peonies, Tsu-xi's nephew, the true Emperor, languished under house arrest. Now Yi Hu-yuan was a People's park, cool breezes for common folk, who scorned the icy Empress' tragic fancies.

"Attenzione, signore e signorine," Thomas Ch'en croaked to his tour group. "Questa mattina l'amo visitaramo un situazione famosa di Cina Imperatore - Yi Hu-yuan."

"How's your Italian, Rawden?" Rose asked as they tagged behind the twenty or so turisti.

"Non-existent, as you well know."

Rowden could care less about the tour and its elementary content. In whatever language, it was redolent of the freshman class at the community college.

The tour approached the Grand Promenade, a covered boardwalk that snaked through the park for miles, from the boat lake to Bright Star Pavilion - from Rainbow Arch Bridge to the T'ai-pei Monastery. The Promenade was a splendor that seized visitors through the spleen, forcing jaws to drop like hooked carps.

"Neat," Nick said.

"A world wonder," Sydney said. "Come, take a closer look."

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

If you liked The Jade Owl, you'll love Te Third peregrination.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This is the book that introduces the seven st\isters, Han-lin's ring and a host of other goodies, not to mention some new and interesting characters.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Have you ever been detained in a Chinese detention center? No. Well, come on it and see what happens there.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

For my Jade Owl Fans: Remember that this is the second book — the hourney continues here.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

There's something knocking in the Museum's basement. Who'll let it out to run amuck.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This novel introduces the cast of The Southern Swallow series.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Now priced at $ 2.99.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This is the Buddhist portion of the series.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Jade Owl fans - here's the second book in the series of five. :
from the author of No Irish Need Apply, Look Away Silence and The Road to Grafenwöhr
THE THIRD PEREGRINATION - The Jade Owl Legacy Series Book II - Edward C. Patterson
664 pages

The world is on the brink, now that the relics flow together again. The new China Hands should have left the Jade Owl in the tomb, to fester silently for another age, but they didn't. Now there is a tapping in the basement and a flowering of new relics, all seeking to move Curator-General Rowden Gray and his crew into the field again to solve the mystery of The Seven Sisters. However, the world has changed since Rowden managed his first task. The new China Hands are sucked into the maelstrom of time, flowing together with the relics, now that the world is at the brink.

Professor Rowden Gray has hidden an evil relic in the basement, and that relic becomes active, stirring the Jade Owl to awake again. Soon he discovers that there are many relics and they all flow together again. The Seven Sisters lead him and his China Hands on a wild romp back to China, from the traces of an ancient legend to the bowels of a Chinese prison. The Third peregrination is non-stop adventure into the paranormal. It is the second book in [[ASIN:B001J54AWO The Jade Owl]] series.

"This 600 plus page novel really amps up the action and fantasy elements" - Todd Fonseca

Here's an excerpt from The Third Peregrination:

Yi Hu-yuan - the Summer Palace - a unique place, stretched in the parkland Northwest of the Imperial City. With its manufactured lakes and hills, it jarred Bei-jing out of its tortilla flatness, creating a zone for cool breezes. Yet, the wonders of this man-made retreat - temples, bridges, boardwalks and pavilions, clung to the vision of that last Imperial ruler of China, the Empress Dowager Tzu-xi. State revenues built her gardens, walled her treasures, and imprisoned her wantons. A great marble boat, a useless thing except to the beholder, stood frozen in the lake's calm, a testament that there might have been a modern Chinese navy if this precious pleasure had not swallowed the military budget. It was a cold vessel, devoid of anything but an ice queen's fancy. Above all, the Summer Palace was a prison. Behind a bluff of camellias and peonies, Tsu-xi's nephew, the true Emperor, languished under house arrest. Now Yi Hu-yuan was a People's park, cool breezes for common folk, who scorned the icy Empress' tragic fancies.

"Attenzione, signore e signorine," Thomas Ch'en croaked to his tour group. "Questa mattina l'amo visitaramo un situazione famosa di Cina Imperatore - Yi Hu-yuan."

"How's your Italian, Rawden?" Rose asked as they tagged behind the twenty or so turisti.

"Non-existent, as you well know."

Rowden could care less about the tour and its elementary content. In whatever language, it was redolent of the freshman class at the community college.

The tour approached the Grand Promenade, a covered boardwalk that snaked through the park for miles, from the boat lake to Bright Star Pavilion - from Rainbow Arch Bridge to the T'ai-pei Monastery. The Promenade was a splendor that seized visitors through the spleen, forcing jaws to drop like hooked carps.

"Neat," Nick said.

"A world wonder," Sydney said. "Come, take a closer look."

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Just when Rowden Gray thought it was safe to go back into the museum, his basement erupts with strange noises and he discovers that his previous adventure was a mere preamble to what lies ahead. Now he has new staff (some quite troublesome), and new relics (all most troublesome), and it's off to China again, but this time on a veritable scavenger hunt which lands him and his sidekick, Nick in plenty of hot water and even jail. The second book in this series about the tiny green hoot-bird relic, The Third Peregrination, is a roller coaster through the spirit world as well as the real one. Come help Rowden Gray and his China Hands acquire their powers, just watch out for the steep first drop. Wheeee!

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

My Chinese readers tell me that this book will get me banned in China because I describe a Detention Center. Whoops! Sorry. But I am a Sinophile and blind in one eye, but if I were totally blind I still would tell what I know and saw.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This is the beach reading bandwagon -  the Jade Owl Legacy Series.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Rev up your reading engines.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Fans of the Jade Owl continue the journey and feedbook has been great.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The world is about to change for the New China Hands. What is all that funky stuff going on with them?

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Half-price for July at Smashwrds: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/531 (in fact, the entire series is at half price for July)

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Still on sale.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Last week on 1/2 price sale at Smashwords.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's an excerpt:

The heat hung over Shang-hai like a brocaded curtain forged in heaven, an oven for the mid-day air not stirred by a single breeze. The city, wrapped in its summery robes, lived up to its ancient promise — doubled rice crops in the thick miasma of the Wamphoa River. As the former European Imperial center, Shang-hai might have looked like a steamy version of Hamburg or Zagreb, if it had fewer people, but Shang-hai paled any other town’s population statistic with just a sampling from any of her wards. A great glass Oz mushroomed anew from its heart, but still Shang-hai was an old mistress. She smelled of people, from her vigorous heart to her spidery suburbs. Glass would never change her, no matter how hard the stays were pulled tight, trying to reign her to commerce. It was her people that made her the capital of the world.

In the heart of downtown Shang-hai, where busy Nan-jing Street crossed Fu-ch’ien Street, Minister Ch’en’s daughter, Mrs. K’ao, with a basket of fresh vegetables under her arm, ushered her two children (boy and girl) through the morning rush. Near here, through a honeycomb of alleys and ramshackles, a sign pointed to a narrow passageway — Ch’en-fang-wu — Ch’en House. Unlike the Ch’en House in Kuang-chou, administered by Minister Ch’en’s cousin (Ch’en Hui-an), this Shang-hai homestead was less museum and more a hermitage to the old way of life. Standing three stories above a cul-de-sac, the house had seen fairer days, when the surrounding buildings did not pen her into this remote courtyard. Then its worn porch and boardwalks caught the morning sun with the patina of three centuries.

As the widow K’ao entered the honeycomb, she passed friendly smiling faces. A man in a three-piece suit emerged from his ground floor hut. He still knotted his crimson tie as he caroled a hurried Tzao! to his neighbor. An old woman dragged the night sheets from the k’ang, pulling them toward the main thoroughfare for an airing. A young man, in the ubiquitous pea-green uniform of the People, tipped his hat to the children, smiling broadly at Mrs. K’ao and perhaps wondering how she managed to have one child above the quota and still remain impenitent. 

Corralling the children single file down the small path, Mrs. K’ao marched into the cul-de-sac barking orders to the household. At her call, the balconies filled with many Ch’en, a variety of ages and heights — some half-naked, others already busy freshening the homestead with flowers and paper lanterns. 

“Ni-men ch’u lai. Ch’ing ni k’uai gung-guo le!”

The children ran to the porch that edged the yard. A teen-age boy appeared at the railing. He relieved Mrs. K’ao of the vegetable basket. Rakers began raking the garden. Scrubbers washed the cobblestones. Mrs. K’ao stood before the round ebony doorway, smiling at this flurry of activity. She turned repeating her commands, this time sotto voce. 

“Ni-men ch’u lai — They are coming.”

They were coming. After a long delay and many false starts, they were finally coming. Mrs. K’ao had prepared for their coming twice since she first received notice from her father, but there had been trouble in Bei-jing, worse trouble than when she helped Professor Gray during his last visit. She heard it had involved Old Sheep Detention Center, a place used during the Cultural Revolution to re-educate counter-revolutionaries. This was serious. Many who entered Old Sheep did not emerge. She had heard fearsome rumors. There were questions regarding the Ch’en hu-tung and even the Shang-hai residence, as insignificant as that might appear in the sweep of state affairs. However, the widow K’ao, wary of party ways and life in new China, managed to keep her children at her side, her cousins close at hand and any perk above the daily allotment, hidden deep below the floorboards in this well-faceted homestead.

Mrs. K’ao smiled as she crossed the high threshold of the round ebony portal into Ch’en House. As her shoes touched the polished wooden floors, she stopped to arrange a bonsai that topped a cherry wood table. She pinched its branches one-way and then another until it satisfied her sense of aesthetics. After all, it would be the first object Professor Gray would see upon entering the home — her home, a phrase not often in the minds of Chinese citizens. It did not matter that she was the custodian for their ancestral property — being no more than a ticket taker at the museum gates. It was her home here in the ch’i of the globe’s most populated city, where one square foot of space was viewed as di fang de t’ien — a heavenly spot. Westerners could range far beyond their colossal homes and villas. They could settle in the boxy rooms in Soviet-style hotels. However, Professor Gray chose a more fragrant and civilized course in accepting the Ch’en family’s hospitality. 

Satisfied with the table arrangement, Mrs. K’ao placed her hands on her hips. Suddenly, her little son tugged at her blouse. 

“Welcome to Ch’en House, Professor Gray,” he said.

“Hao, hen hao,” she beamed. “Very good. Does your sister know her greetings as well? Shen-ma? Shen-ma?”

The child shrugged. He ran into the deep shadows of drifting heat. Mrs. K’ao applauded, stopped and then regarded the bonsai once more, adjusting it ever so slightly again. A shadow appeared — a young woman in the hallway, cutting the bleak light with her slender form. Mrs. K’ao sighed. She raised her hands to the woman, and then embraced her.

“Yes,” she said, “finally they are coming.”
-----------------------
Edward C. Patterson
author of The Third Peregrination


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Just when you thought it was safe to go into the museum again.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

New relics stir the course.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

They should have left the Jade Owl in the tomb. Buy oif they did, I wouldn;t have been able to tell you this continuance.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Destroyer walks among us, challenging our notions of nihilism.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

For those readers who like stories that keep on giving.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Jade Owl's Back Story series is The Southern swallow, beginning with the first book - The Aacdemician.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The second book reveals the nature of The Jade Owl and how a ch'i-t'ang is formed, transforming our heroes into super heroes.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Some of The Jade Owl fans like this book the best. Thanks all.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

If you want to turn some pages (or locations), dip into The Jde Owl Legacy series today, of which this is book II.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The first book in this series is on sale for $ .99 (The Jade Owl)

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The second book is faster paced than the first, and that's saying something.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The fifth and last book in the series, In the Shadow of Her Hem, will be out late Spring 2012, and if you thought the first four books moved fast - whoosh! Get set for a cataclysmic finale.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Things are seldom what they seem.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The second book of the Jade Owl legacy series has more twists than a dragon.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

An excerpt - this one from the 2nd installment of The Jade Owl legacy - [[ASIN:B001Q3M9QI The Third Peregrination]]. The main focus is on Charilie (aka Ch'u Ch'en-wang) little Cricket (Huang Li-fa)'s boyfriend, who are traveling on the train to Shang-hai and have been waylaid by two American tourists. Things happen when they change trains at Ch'u-chou - a breakneck action sequence. (Bowdlerized words in parenthesis):
enjoy
==========================
Charlie slogged along Ch'u-chou station behind Harold Hastings. He had hoped to part company with the American couple, who made him nervous.

Cricket is so trusting, he thought. I don't believe a (fracking) word this guy says. How can a yokel from Arkansas be so fluent in Mandarin?

It was true. Charlie had overheard Harold giving instructions to the waiter in the grub car. How could Hastings be so helpless and needful in one part of the train and Mandarin fluent in another? Suspicious. Charlie had decided to shake the Hastings' company when they changed trains in Ch'u-chou. However, Huang Li-fa's good nature succumbed to Gloria's plea for help with the luggage. 
Get a (fracking) wagon and pull the (stuff) yourself, Charlie thought.

He tried to dissuade Huang Li-fa, but Little Cricket already toted Gloria's big red suitcase. So Charlie shouldered his own gear and slogged behind Harold with an assortment of bags and duffels.

"Hurry," Huang Li-fa called. "The train's already here. It's preparing to depart."

Charlie, who never hid his annoyance when so disposed, seethed at the innocent commandant. He snorted like the diesel smoke that filtered the sky and choked the station in a gray haze.

"I'm coming," he moaned.

Gloria clopped along side the train looking for the conductor and the entry to the soft seat section. She glanced back at Huang Li-fa with a vamp's beckon, which matched her swish. That may have worked to lure such men as Rowden Gray, but she hadn't learned how repellant such siren glances were to men of the pink persuasion. Suddenly, she sprinted, Huang Li-fa barely managing to keep up. Harold, close behind, bolted. His long stride outpaced Charlie, who tried to maintain his balance.

How can I keep up with him? He's a giant.

The train began to move.

"Hey, I'm not on board," Charlie shouted.

"Well hurry then," Harold barked. "Move your (ash), son."

"We'll miss it." He could see Huang Li-fa and Gloria hop on the train two cars ahead. Harold came flush to an approaching doorway and straddled the platform. He turned to Charlie, grabbing the duffel. The train accelerated and Charlie choked on the fetid air.

"Wait," he cried. "Don't leave me here."

Harold grinned, winked and then waved goodbye. It was not the panic-stricken farewell of a desperate man, but the ta ta adieu of premeditation. Terror's wave washed over Charlie as he realized the Hastings had separated him from his Little Cricket and for no apparent reason, at least none that dawned on him. He was stranded on Ch'u-chou's station.

No. This cannot happen!

Charlie ran beside the train, the doorways passing him with an increasing clip.

Click-a-clack Click-a-clack

He could see the last car approaching fast. It's now or never. He could hear the conductor screaming for him to stand back. That was not an option. Charlie leaped into a passing entrance, dropping his own pack on the platform. He smacked his head on the entry wall discovering many new constellations in his pain and bumpage. He collapsed on the floor. He threw up.

"La-shr! (Sugar)! Tsao!"

The pain was volcanic fire. He was sure he had lost an ear and perhaps the entire crest of his head. The metallic taste of blood rushed to his lips. He thought he was a goner, his systems backing up through his lungs and stomach, spewing out his mouth. He had seen this as doom's announcement in many American Western films, when Steve McQueen or the Duke shot a bad hombre in the chest and he slogged to the ground and pumped red oil from the bowels and innards; and that's where it all came up - through the mouth. Charlie licked the tangy stuff away and realized it came from his nose. A fracking nosebleed, that's all. Why, he could have done that picking it.

He managed to get to his knees, swaying as the train entered a series of tunnels. Pain! Puke! And now I'm groping around in the dark and I haven't even gotten into a seat. He held onto the door handle. Suddenly, he realized that he had lost his kit. He scrambled into his jeans pocket and felt for his wallet. Ticket. I do have my ticket. He breathed easier. It was little consolation knowing he wouldn't be tossed off at the next stop and into the arms of an awaiting constable. 
The door slid open. The conductor gazed at him sternly. Charlie presented his ticket, scooting by the conductor; fast.

Terrible! Terrible! he thought as he wended his way through the cars like a drunken matelote from the old Shang-hai docks. He had already decided to beat the crap out of Harold Hastings.

That (son-of-a-gun) tossed me on purpose. He's after something.

Then he remembered the cigarette case. He felt it in his back pocket. Whipping it out, he stared at the initials - JJG. What did it mean?

It means that he's a fraud and so is she, I bet. Huang is in danger.

Click a clack Click a clack.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Jade Owl Legacy Series is my flagship series and is guarenteed to keep you engaged for hours non-stop.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The original Jade Owl series began on line at a publishing site called anotherchapter.com - Betsy Gallup, editot. The site was devoted to on-line serialized works that go one at epic length. Now that I see the end in sight (with _*In the Shadow of Her Hem * _ - Spring 2012, I'd like to think that I have achieved Betsy's vision). Of course, I just put up in my Works In Progress the kernel of another series called _*Nick Firestone - China Hand*_, which will take a grown up Nick Firestone (and his side kic, a young John Gray) through a series of Sinologial Detective Adventures. It will be my first foray into serial genre, trying to avoid the pitfalls of the formulaic factory-line writers and some authors, who make a living on zombies, vampies, Hard-boiled Dicks and bodice ripping.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Jade Owl Legacy series is a character driven action/adventure, fantasy novel, seeped in history, time travel. scifi and the paranormal. How's that for a genre (NOT)?

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Jade Owl Legacy series is an epic work pulsing both Western and Eastern philosophies:

The Jade Owl - Confucianism - Familty Ties'
The Third Peregrination - Buddhism - The Destroyer
The Dragon's Pool - Taoism - The Martial Arts
The People's Treasure - Naturalism - Resurrection
In the Shadow of Her Hem - Legalism - The Rule of Laws

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

FREE March 4-10 at Smashwords.

http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/EdwardCPatterson

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

If you're into a substantial read, this epic (and it's 4 companions) might be your ticket to adventure.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The last book in the series, Book V - _*In the Shadow of Her Hem*_, is nearing completion. Prepare yourselves for quite a roller coaster rise to the conclusion.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The concluding book in this series, _*In the Shadow of Her Hem*_, will take you to the brink of cataclism and through a world of daydreams and Chinese mythology. Get ready for fun, adventure and hours of reading escape by picking up the first four books now.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Book V is coming. Start your journey now.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The last book (In the Shadow of Her Hem) is coming - eta June 1st.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*The epic nears its end.*

*Coming soon*

*Book V - In the Shadow of Her Hem*

[b[Edward C. Patterson[/b]


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm on the last chapters of _*In the Shadow of Her Hem * _ (Book V of _*The Jade Owl Legacy*_). To those inquiries I've received - Mid-June should be the release date.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The last and 5th book of the Jade Owl Legacy - _*In the Shadow of Her Hem * _ - has been completed and is currently in post-production in preparation for publication. It has proved to be exponentially more exciting than the rest of the series with enough action and adventure for ten books. Just wait and see (Mid-June).

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's what readers say about The Third Peregrination

"The Third Peregrination manages to be just as exciting and original as the first in this series, The Jade Owl." - Libby Cone

"Author Patterson never drops a stitch nor leaves a subplot dangling. Rife with suspense, character development, and a newly intensified focus on the paranormal, The Third Peregrination is a valid stand-alone novel, but will also inspire readers new to The Jade Owl Legacy to seek out the first volume and to eagerly anticipate the next book in the set. Once again, Mr. Patterson delivers don't miss excitement. Run, do not walk, to your nearest bookselling outlet and enjoy The Third Peregrination." - Rainbow Reviews

"Just when you think a series can't get better, sometimes you receive a wonderful surprise that the sequel in its own way outshines the original work. Fasten your seatbelts, and enjoy the ride!!!" - ellen George, Amazon Top 1000 Reviewer

"Where the first book was more cerebral and even paced, this 600 plus page novel really amps up the action and fantasy elements. As always, Patterson's accomplished technique and writing style are spot on. His characters are real and descriptions vivid. Similar to the first novel, I enjoyed the historical fiction and cultural lessons imparted throughout this novel. 5-stars!" - Todd Fonseca, TMBOA.com

"As a hard core action adventure lover, this ramped up action had me hooked like a carp. The action scenes did not seem to be contrived or superfluous. I was surprised by two of those action scenes because I can generally tell when an author is leading up to such a scene. Mr. Patterson revealed the ability to take me by surprise in this book. That's not easy to do to a hard core action adventure reader who has read the number of books that I've read." - Ricky Sides


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

It's coming before the end of this month - In he hadow of Her Hem, when the day gets cut from day.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Start a thread so I can mark it so I can order it as soon as it's live. . . . .


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Will do this weekend.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

In China they whisper again and thus the legacy draws to a close in the next few weeks with the 5th Book - _*In the Shadow of Her Hem*_, when the China Hands return to the scene of much anxiety through a world of mists and monsters.

Edward C. Patterson


_you're one day early with this post  but you'll be forgiven if you get that 5th book out quickly. _


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Watch for the 5th and last book of The Jade Owl Legacy - _*In the Shadow of Her Hem * _ during the week of July 9th.








Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

And now the last book is published - In the Shadow of Her Hem

In the Shadow of Her Hem http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008I9IS22

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here at last - the final book.

In the Shadow of Her Hem http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008I9IS22

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Received my first review for _*In he Shadow of Her Hem*_: - Book V of The Jade Owl Legacy

*The Shadow of Her Hem - The Best of the Best*

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Jade Owl Legacy is now complete in 5 volumes - an epic adventure to keep you turning pages (or pressing Kindle buttons) for many engaging hours.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A journey of 3,500 pages begins with The Jade and ends with In the Shadow of Her Hem.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

New review for Book V and for the entire Jade Owl Legacy series:

New Amazon Review HERE

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

When I finished the fifth book of the Jade Owl series, I needed to reinforce my bookshelf.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Start the full sweep of the Jade Owl Legacy today, with both series.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you to my many readers of the Jade Owl Legacy series. I'm ovrewhelmed at your response and spport. This bird is in full flight.

Edward C. Patterson
Readers Rock!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Come follow me on a journey like no other.

Edward C. Patterson
The Storyteller


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Jade Owl Legacy is now complete in 5 volumes - an epic adventure to keep you turning pages (or pressing Kindle buttons) for many engaging hours.


Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

In China they whisper, and they whisper about the Jade Owl, because the book would put its author under house arrest if he lived there.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I pinch myself when I hear from the many readers who have picked up my flagship series and take the time to tell me that they can't put it down.

Thanks
and
Readers Rock!!!

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Readers on The Jade Owl series:

“ Mr. Edward Patterson does a fabulous job of weaving and holding his story together with that most special of glues - imagination! ” 
NYWriter  |  10 reviewers made a similar statement 
“ Nick takes Dr. Gray to Chinatown - the ancient relic The Jade Owl still exists! ” 
ellen  |  4 reviewers made a similar statement 
“ This is a helluva good yarn, the sort of read we're all hoping for every time we pick up a book, and all too rarely find. ” 
Victor J. Banis  |  1 reviewer made a similar statement 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Starting with a spark, The Jade Owl Legacy kindles into an adventure to keep you engaged through 5 books and neary 3,000 pages. 

Readers Rock
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Still my flagship series, the Jade Owl Legacy has been received with utmost favor from my fans.

Readers Rock!
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Spend your holidays with Professor Gray and the China Hands. Put a little Green (bird) in your Christmas.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

If you like epic stories that never sem to end (well, this one does - eventually, but . . .) you'll graze in fair meadows, I'll say, if you tag onto this legacy tale.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's wishing you all a Happy Holiday and a healthy New Year from all us China Hands.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

If you like epic page-tuners with over 3,200 pages to turn, The Jade Owl Legacy saga's for you.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A rip, roaring adventure series, well-seasoned. Bring your own wine.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

If you enjoy character driven fantasy, then this series is for you - a tarn spun from my best skein of imagination.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The world of exploration and mystery blends with tale of human drama in the Jade Owl Legacy series.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

In China they whisper because The Jade Owl's legacy haunts them still.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Mystery after mystery unravels over this 5 book epic.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The entire series for Free at Smashwords for EBook Reading week ending Sunday March 10.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

In the Jade Owl we had an introduction to the little devil that hoots and shoots. In The Third Peregrination we take it up a notch, which Rowden and his crew (new and interesting members to that crew), go in search for more pieces in the puzzle.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Get out your scorecard to keep track of the relics.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Book Selection of the Day.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

In Search for the Seven Sisters.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The adventure continues in this 5 book series.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Destroyer Walks Among Us

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I love that word "Peregrination" and first encountered it when researching my Masters thesis when my mentorial professor, Dr. Hymen Kublin assigned me to read "Le peregrination d'asia centrale." Of course, the French pronounciation of the word is infinitely more beautiful and musical, but . . . when the second Jade Owl book refers to the past history of the relic and its travels, when everyone believes there is only 2, and it turns out to be 3, the title was born.

Edwsrd C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Book 2 of 5.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Have you ever been in a Chinese detention center? Come and see.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Another day, anoterh epic and the second book in this far-flung legend of China and beyond.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The tale continues and takes some unexpected twists.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

from Old Sheep

A visit to a Chinese Detention Center

P’ai Dui! P’ai Dui! Ch’i-fan de gung-guo! 
The loudspeaker scratched through the hot courtyard air like a hatchet on Rowden’s heart. Nick, after dressing, did nothing but pace around the small hut like a marmoset on a fence. There wasn’t much room for pacing, but energy needed to go somewhere. Rowden just sat and stared out the doorway, hoping to see some visitor (maybe an embassy visitor) stride passed those mawkish walls. He hated these walls already. He had hated them in his dreams and now, as they loomed before him, he could only shudder at the worst premonition. 
When the loudspeakers spluttered, he stood and placed his hands on Nick’s shoulders, stopping Nick’s frantic pace. 
“We should eat,” he said. “It’ll be shit on a bun, but who knows how long we’ll be here.” He grabbed his metal kit checking it out. There was a spoon, gray wooden chopsticks, no knife (no surprise there), a tin cup and a pitted, dented laden bowl as black as his thoughts. He took a step into the menacing heat, and then stretched in the demon sun. 
“Are you coming?”
“I’m not hungry.”
Rowden had never been incarcerated, but he had seen enough prison movies to know that you only stopped eating when you were protesting conditions and wanted to die. He didn’t think they had reached that point after a few hours. 
“Force yourself Nick. Getting weak in here isn’t smart.”
Nick sighed, whipping his grub kit from the k’ang, shuffling behind Rowden. They sought the location of the P’ai-dui.
The guards watched their foreign charges from afar, but didn’t seem to overburden themselves with the task. They gazed at the prisoners as they went toward the queue. Only one guard smiled and nodded his head, indicating the direction to the grub line. 
They’re kids, Rowden thought. That one can’t be more than fourteen.
The guard was perhaps that old. As Nick passed, the young constable stopped and stared. At first Rowden thought he might accost them, but to his mind it would be to ask for chewing gum or a Hershey’s bar, because he reminded him of a deprived waif, the ones seen begging at roadsides. 
He should be home playing stickball, Nick thought. 
The guard and Rowden’s eyes met. I think he’s as detained here as we are. It was clear that the young constable was caught in some private fascination — perhaps for Western manners or perhaps it was physical. Who knew with the young and especially the young in uniform? 
The silent queue stretched along the wall, where hot steam puffed billows from the line. It choked Rowden, his breath taken by the putrid wind. He shuddered to think how this stench tasted. Two guards controlled the flow, barking orders to move forward kuai — quickly. Looking ahead, Rowden figured out the regimen — extend the bowl, receive the stench — extend the cup, receive whatever. 
In turn, nourishment clapped into their bowls. There were noodles, brown and gauzy, floating in stringy vegetables, greasy and slimy. The liquid was boiled water, a meager ration for the ravenous thirst in this place. Rowden had noticed that there were no hot thermos bottles in the hut or at the door and he certainly would not consider anything from the trench. This was when he came to think of the sewer trench as the Cholera flume.
We will need to ration, he thought. Don’t guzzle it, Nick. 
Taking this acrid noodle soup back to the confines of their hut, Rowden and Nick sat awaiting the next event. What else could they do? The noodles were so overcooked, they slinked down Rowden’s throat like worms on a shovel. He choked and thought they would come right back up. He swallowed harder and harder until his head ached and his stomach gurgled. What else could he do? 
Rowden did not believe Bao Ben-ch’u’s comments about being spared labor. Why is one detained and not punished simultaneously, if not for incurring expense to the state. After all, China was never known for an extensive penal system. You were either guilty and punished (fined, exiled or dead) or you walked free. Re-education was a short-lived experiment and a costly one. Rowden believed that they would be worked on some rock pile, despite the promised no work brigades. Were they to just sit and stare at the walls, at the courtyard and their feet until the world got around to interrogating them and investigating this nonsense accusation? But the sun went down and no other event occurred, 
until — 
...
“Get up!” came a shout in the dark. It was Bao Ben-ch’u’s voice, a voice Rowden had already etched on his mind. Rowden leapt to his feet only to be knocked down. “You stay!” Bao held a billy club to Rowden’s neck. “Only Mr. Battle is needed.”

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE on Smashwords for July use SW100 as coupon code upon check out
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/531*

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE for the entire month of July at Smashwords.com. 
The Third Peregrination
by 
Edward C. Patterson

The Second Book in the Jade Owl Legacy Series

Use coupon SW100 upon check out and enjoy
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/531*​
*The world is on the brink, now that the relics flow together again. The new China Hands should have left the Jade Owl in the tomb, to fester silently for another age, but they didn't. Now there is a tapping in the basement and a flowering of new relics, all seeking to move Curator-General Rowden Gray and his crew into the field again to solve the mystery of The Seven Sisters. However, the world has changed since Rowden managed his first task. The new China Hands are sucked into the maelstrom of time, flowing together with the relics, now that the world is at the brink.

Rowden Gray and Nicholas Battle, joined by three new stalwarts in pursuit of the next level in the triad, find a fortress in a mystery deeper than the first warrant, something that compels them to return to China and unravel a more difficult truth - one that challenges them beyond time's membrane. This second book in the Jade Owl Legacy Series pushes the new China Hands to the world's brink - now that the relics flow together again.

Sinologist Rowden Grey is back at the San Francisco Museum of East Asian Arts and Culture, formerly his dream career. The museum has benefited over many decades from artifacts and treasures provided by Rowden's late mentor, John Battle, including the mysterious treasures of China's only Empress, which impelled the events in the initial story. In this second volume, beginning after the "China Hands" return from China, the paranormal element introduced by the Jade Owl artifact becomes increasingly prevalent. Once again, Rowden, John Battle's son Nick, Nick's life partner Simon/Simone, and Rowden's new love Audrey, are put on the spot in a struggle for life, limb, and sanity as stakes escalate.
**
Use the same coupon for all 19 of my books - also on FREE promotion for this Month
Edward C. Patterson​*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Something is rattling in the museum's basement. Can you guess what it is?

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow September 2nd and 3rd at Amazon

The Third Peregrination
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book II of The Jade Owl Legacy series

*​*

The world is on the brink, now that the relics flow together again. The new China Hands should have left the Jade Owl in the tomb, to fester silently for another age, but they didn't. Now there is a tapping in the basement and a flowering of new relics, all seeking to move Curator-General Rowden Gray and his crew into the field again to solve the mystery of The Seven Sisters. However, the world has changed since Rowden managed his first task. The new China Hands are sucked into the maelstrom of time, flowing together with the relics, now that the world is at the brink.

Rowden Gray and Nicholas Battle, joined by three new stalwarts in pursuit of the next level in the triad, find a fortress in a mystery deeper than the first warrant, something that compels them to return to China and unravel a more difficult truth - one that challenges them beyond time's membrane. This second book in the Jade Owl Legacy Series pushes the new China Hands to the world's brink - now that the relics flow together again. 
666 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Grabbed your book.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks, cinisajoy:

Enjoy it.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

cinisajoy said:


> Grabbed your book.


Read The Jade Owl (The Jade Owl Legacy) _first_, or you might be a little confused.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Very true, Ann

Thanks for reminding.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow October 5th and 6th at Amazon

The Third Peregrination
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book II of The Jade Owl Legacy series

9 five-star reviews out of 9 reviews

*​*

The world is on the brink, now that the relics flow together again. The new China Hands should have left the Jade Owl in the tomb, to fester silently for another age, but they didn't. Now there is a tapping in the basement and a flowering of new relics, all seeking to move Curator-General Rowden Gray and his crew into the field again to solve the mystery of The Seven Sisters. However, the world has changed since Rowden managed his first task. The new China Hands are sucked into the maelstrom of time, flowing together with the relics, now that the world is at the brink.

Rowden Gray and Nicholas Battle, joined by three new stalwarts in pursuit of the next level in the triad, find a fortress in a mystery deeper than the first warrant, something that compels them to return to China and unravel a more difficult truth - one that challenges them beyond time's membrane. This second book in the Jade Owl Legacy Series pushes the new China Hands to the world's brink - now that the relics flow together again. 
666 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey guy, how're you doing?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today ONLY November 7th at Amazon

The Third Peregrination
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book II of The Jade Owl Legacy series

9 five-star reviews out of 9 reviews

*​*

The world is on the brink, now that the relics flow together again. The new China Hands should have left the Jade Owl in the tomb, to fester silently for another age, but they didn't. Now there is a tapping in the basement and a flowering of new relics, all seeking to move Curator-General Rowden Gray and his crew into the field again to solve the mystery of The Seven Sisters. However, the world has changed since Rowden managed his first task. The new China Hands are sucked into the maelstrom of time, flowing together with the relics, now that the world is at the brink.

Rowden Gray and Nicholas Battle, joined by three new stalwarts in pursuit of the next level in the triad, find a fortress in a mystery deeper than the first warrant, something that compels them to return to China and unravel a more difficult truth - one that challenges them beyond time's membrane. This second book in the Jade Owl Legacy Series pushes the new China Hands to the world's brink - now that the relics flow together again. 
666 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - December 1st and 2nd at Amazon

The Third Peregrination
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book II of The Jade Owl Legacy series

9 five-star reviews out of 9 reviews

*​*

The world is on the brink, now that the relics flow together again. The new China Hands should have left the Jade Owl in the tomb, to fester silently for another age, but they didn't. Now there is a tapping in the basement and a flowering of new relics, all seeking to move Curator-General Rowden Gray and his crew into the field again to solve the mystery of The Seven Sisters. However, the world has changed since Rowden managed his first task. The new China Hands are sucked into the maelstrom of time, flowing together with the relics, now that the world is at the brink.

Rowden Gray and Nicholas Battle, joined by three new stalwarts in pursuit of the next level in the triad, find a fortress in a mystery deeper than the first warrant, something that compels them to return to China and unravel a more difficult truth - one that challenges them beyond time's membrane. This second book in the Jade Owl Legacy Series pushes the new China Hands to the world's brink - now that the relics flow together again. 
666 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - January 11th & 12th at Amazon

The Third Peregrination
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book II of The Jade Owl Legacy series

10 five-star reviews out of 10 reviews

*​*

The world is on the brink, now that the relics flow together again. The new China Hands should have left the Jade Owl in the tomb, to fester silently for another age, but they didn't. Now there is a tapping in the basement and a flowering of new relics, all seeking to move Curator-General Rowden Gray and his crew into the field again to solve the mystery of The Seven Sisters. However, the world has changed since Rowden managed his first task. The new China Hands are sucked into the maelstrom of time, flowing together with the relics, now that the world is at the brink.

Rowden Gray and Nicholas Battle, joined by three new stalwarts in pursuit of the next level in the triad, find a fortress in a mystery deeper than the first warrant, something that compels them to return to China and unravel a more difficult truth - one that challenges them beyond time's membrane. This second book in the Jade Owl Legacy Series pushes the new China Hands to the world's brink - now that the relics flow together again. 
666 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today Only - February 8th at Amazon

The Third Peregrination
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book II of The Jade Owl Legacy series

10 five-star reviews out of 10 reviews

*​*

The world is on the brink, now that the relics flow together again. The new China Hands should have left the Jade Owl in the tomb, to fester silently for another age, but they didn't. Now there is a tapping in the basement and a flowering of new relics, all seeking to move Curator-General Rowden Gray and his crew into the field again to solve the mystery of The Seven Sisters. However, the world has changed since Rowden managed his first task. The new China Hands are sucked into the maelstrom of time, flowing together with the relics, now that the world is at the brink.

Rowden Gray and Nicholas Battle, joined by three new stalwarts in pursuit of the next level in the triad, find a fortress in a mystery deeper than the first warrant, something that compels them to return to China and unravel a more difficult truth - one that challenges them beyond time's membrane. This second book in the Jade Owl Legacy Series pushes the new China Hands to the world's brink - now that the relics flow together again. 
666 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Saturday & Sunday - February 22nd & 23rd at Amazon

The Third Peregrination
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book II of The Jade Owl Legacy series

10 five-star reviews out of 10 reviews

*​*

The world is on the brink, now that the relics flow together again. The new China Hands should have left the Jade Owl in the tomb, to fester silently for another age, but they didn't. Now there is a tapping in the basement and a flowering of new relics, all seeking to move Curator-General Rowden Gray and his crew into the field again to solve the mystery of The Seven Sisters. However, the world has changed since Rowden managed his first task. The new China Hands are sucked into the maelstrom of time, flowing together with the relics, now that the world is at the brink.

Rowden Gray and Nicholas Battle, joined by three new stalwarts in pursuit of the next level in the triad, find a fortress in a mystery deeper than the first warrant, something that compels them to return to China and unravel a more difficult truth - one that challenges them beyond time's membrane. This second book in the Jade Owl Legacy Series pushes the new China Hands to the world's brink - now that the relics flow together again. 
666 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today & Tomorrow - April 1st & 2nd at Amazon

The Third Peregrination
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book II of The Jade Owl Legacy series

10 five-star reviews out of 10 reviews

*​*

The world is on the brink, now that the relics flow together again. The new China Hands should have left the Jade Owl in the tomb, to fester silently for another age, but they didn't. Now there is a tapping in the basement and a flowering of new relics, all seeking to move Curator-General Rowden Gray and his crew into the field again to solve the mystery of The Seven Sisters. However, the world has changed since Rowden managed his first task. The new China Hands are sucked into the maelstrom of time, flowing together with the relics, now that the world is at the brink.

Rowden Gray and Nicholas Battle, joined by three new stalwarts in pursuit of the next level in the triad, find a fortress in a mystery deeper than the first warrant, something that compels them to return to China and unravel a more difficult truth - one that challenges them beyond time's membrane. This second book in the Jade Owl Legacy Series pushes the new China Hands to the world's brink - now that the relics flow together again. 
666 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today & Tomorrow - May 17th & 18th at Amazon

The Third Peregrination
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book II of The Jade Owl Legacy series

10 five-star reviews out of 10 reviews

*​*

The world is on the brink, now that the relics flow together again. The new China Hands should have left the Jade Owl in the tomb, to fester silently for another age, but they didn't. Now there is a tapping in the basement and a flowering of new relics, all seeking to move Curator-General Rowden Gray and his crew into the field again to solve the mystery of The Seven Sisters. However, the world has changed since Rowden managed his first task. The new China Hands are sucked into the maelstrom of time, flowing together with the relics, now that the world is at the brink.

Rowden Gray and Nicholas Battle, joined by three new stalwarts in pursuit of the next level in the triad, find a fortress in a mystery deeper than the first warrant, something that compels them to return to China and unravel a more difficult truth - one that challenges them beyond time's membrane. This second book in the Jade Owl Legacy Series pushes the new China Hands to the world's brink - now that the relics flow together again. 
666 pages

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Tuesday & Wednesday - July 1st & 2nd at Amazon

The Third Peregrination
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book II of The Jade Owl Legacy series

11 five-star reviews out of 11 reviews

*​*

The world is on the brink, now that the relics flow together again. The new China Hands should have left the Jade Owl in the tomb, to fester silently for another age, but they didn't. Now there is a tapping in the basement and a flowering of new relics, all seeking to move Curator-General Rowden Gray and his crew into the field again to solve the mystery of The Seven Sisters. However, the world has changed since Rowden managed his first task. The new China Hands are sucked into the maelstrom of time, flowing together with the relics, now that the world is at the brink.

Rowden Gray and Nicholas Battle, joined by three new stalwarts in pursuit of the next level in the triad, find a fortress in a mystery deeper than the first warrant, something that compels them to return to China and unravel a more difficult truth - one that challenges them beyond time's membrane. This second book in the Jade Owl Legacy Series pushes the new China Hands to the world's brink - now that the relics flow together again. 
666 pages

The Jade Owl Legacy Series
==========================
The Jade Owl
The Third Peregrination
The Dragon's Pool
The People's Treasure
In the Shadow of Her Hem

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today & Tomorrow - August 23rd & 24th at Amazon

The Third Peregrination
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book II of The Jade Owl Legacy series

10 five-star reviews out of 10 reviews

*​*

The world is on the brink, now that the relics flow together again. The new China Hands should have left the Jade Owl in the tomb, to fester silently for another age, but they didn't. Now there is a tapping in the basement and a flowering of new relics, all seeking to move Curator-General Rowden Gray and his crew into the field again to solve the mystery of The Seven Sisters. However, the world has changed since Rowden managed his first task. The new China Hands are sucked into the maelstrom of time, flowing together with the relics, now that the world is at the brink.

Rowden Gray and Nicholas Battle, joined by three new stalwarts in pursuit of the next level in the triad, find a fortress in a mystery deeper than the first warrant, something that compels them to return to China and unravel a more difficult truth - one that challenges them beyond time's membrane. This second book in the Jade Owl Legacy Series pushes the new China Hands to the world's brink - now that the relics flow together again. 
666 pages

The Jade Owl Legacy Series
==========================
The Jade Owl
The Third Peregrination
The Dragon's Pool
The People's Treasure
In the Shadow of Her Hem

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE 3 Days - Oct 3rd, 4th & 5th at Amazon

The Third Peregrination
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book II of The Jade Owl Legacy series

12 five-star reviews out of 12 reviews

*​*

The world is on the brink, now that the relics flow together again. The new China Hands should have left the Jade Owl in the tomb, to fester silently for another age, but they didn't. Now there is a tapping in the basement and a flowering of new relics, all seeking to move Curator-General Rowden Gray and his crew into the field again to solve the mystery of The Seven Sisters. However, the world has changed since Rowden managed his first task. The new China Hands are sucked into the maelstrom of time, flowing together with the relics, now that the world is at the brink.

Rowden Gray and Nicholas Battle, joined by three new stalwarts in pursuit of the next level in the triad, find a fortress in a mystery deeper than the first warrant, something that compels them to return to China and unravel a more difficult truth - one that challenges them beyond time's membrane. This second book in the Jade Owl Legacy Series pushes the new China Hands to the world's brink - now that the relics flow together again. 
666 pages

The Jade Owl Legacy Series
==========================
The Jade Owl
The Third Peregrination
The Dragon's Pool
The People's Treasure
In the Shadow of Her Hem

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today & Tomorrow - Nov 20th & 2st1 at Amazon

The Third Peregrination
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book II of The Jade Owl Legacy series

12 five-star reviews out of 12 reviews

*​*

The world is on the brink, now that the relics flow together again. The new China Hands should have left the Jade Owl in the tomb, to fester silently for another age, but they didn't. Now there is a tapping in the basement and a flowering of new relics, all seeking to move Curator-General Rowden Gray and his crew into the field again to solve the mystery of The Seven Sisters. However, the world has changed since Rowden managed his first task. The new China Hands are sucked into the maelstrom of time, flowing together with the relics, now that the world is at the brink.

Rowden Gray and Nicholas Battle, joined by three new stalwarts in pursuit of the next level in the triad, find a fortress in a mystery deeper than the first warrant, something that compels them to return to China and unravel a more difficult truth - one that challenges them beyond time's membrane. This second book in the Jade Owl Legacy Series pushes the new China Hands to the world's brink - now that the relics flow together again. 
666 pages

The Jade Owl Legacy Series
==========================
The Jade Owl
The Third Peregrination
The Dragon's Pool
The People's Treasure
In the Shadow of Her Hem

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*With 15,679 Jade Owl Legacy readers enjoying the series, come help get that number to 16,000.*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today & Tomorrow - Sept 29 & 30 at Amazon

The Third Peregrination
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book II of The Jade Owl Legacy series

12 five-star reviews out of 12 reviews

*​*

The world is on the brink, now that the relics flow together again. The new China Hands should have left the Jade Owl in the tomb, to fester silently for another age, but they didn't. Now there is a tapping in the basement and a flowering of new relics, all seeking to move Curator-General Rowden Gray and his crew into the field again to solve the mystery of The Seven Sisters. However, the world has changed since Rowden managed his first task. The new China Hands are sucked into the maelstrom of time, flowing together with the relics, now that the world is at the brink.

Rowden Gray and Nicholas Battle, joined by three new stalwarts in pursuit of the next level in the triad, find a fortress in a mystery deeper than the first warrant, something that compels them to return to China and unravel a more difficult truth - one that challenges them beyond time's membrane. This second book in the Jade Owl Legacy Series pushes the new China Hands to the world's brink - now that the relics flow together again. 
666 pages

The Jade Owl Legacy Series
==========================
The Jade Owl
The Third Peregrination
The Dragon's Pool
The People's Treasure
In the Shadow of Her Hem

Edward C. Patterson*


----------

